
Zynga to launch online gambling initiative in 2013 - jwallaceparker
http://www.polygon.com/2012/10/27/3562924/zynga-to-launch-online-gambling-initiative-in-2013
======
sixtypoundhound
Is this a case of water finding it's own level?

